# nazione ed articolo



## Giannaclaudia

Salve!
Gentilmente potreste chiarirmi che si dice la Zambia o lo Zambia. Ho trovato entrambe le versioni e desidererei sapere qual è la più corretta e perchè.
Grazie mille


----------



## TimeHP

Io ho sempre detto e ho sempre sentito lo Zambia.

Ciao


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Giannaclaudia. Benvenuta!
Anch'io ho sempre sentito Zambia con l'articolo al maschile, e lo Zingarelli mi conforta in questo uso, ma per esempio nell'enciclopedia Treccani e nell'atlante DeAgostini viene detto *la* Zambia!
Temo che non esista una regola, se non quella dell'uso. Probabilmente si tende, tranne in alcuni casi come può essere questo, ad attribuire l'articolo femminile più o meno alle nazioni il cui nome termina per A (a memoria: Germania, Francia, Danimarca, Spagna, Turchia, Svezia, Svizzera, etc), e quello maschile alle altre. Ma in casi dubbi, come questo, non credo che si possa stabilire cosa è giusto e cosa sbagliato...


----------



## Juri

L'uso dell'articolo e' stato gia' doviziosamente spiegato in un thread.
Ma trovarlo! Comunque si usa *lo* Zambia per la Zeta iniziale; come lo zoppo, lo zerbino, lo zaino, lo zimbello,lo zombi,lo zampillo,lo zelo,lo zero,lo zenzero, lo zingaro,lo zolfanello, lo zoccolo, lo zucchero,lo zufolo. 
Mentre si usa l'articolo femm.le *la* per zucca, zuppa,zoticaggine,  zona,  zolla,zizzania,zitella,zecca,zagara,zagaglia,zaffata,zacchera,zana


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Juri.
Scusa, ma non capisco che cosa vuoi dire...  
In base a cosa useresti _la_ o _lo_ con le parole che hai elencato? alla vocale con cui terminano?


----------



## Juri

Uno, lo e gli si usano davanti a parole con "s impura"(uno stupido, lo studente, gli sconosciuti) davanti a "z"(uno zoppo, lo zaino, gli zoccoli),davanti a ps,gn,pn,x (per evitare il suono contiguo di tre consonanti).Il nostro ideale eufonico e' l'appoggio di ogni consonante ad una vocale.Certo non sono tutte qui le regole sull'uso dell'articolo, (gia'elencate in un thread del 17 aprile nel forum"solo italiano")
Comunque *un conto e' la regola, un altro* *l'uso*.Per lo Zambia si potrebbe parlare di "analogia"con le parole che iniziano per zeta, nonostante si accordi bene con i nomi delle altre nazioni con terminazione in -a.


----------



## Necsus

Juri said:
			
		

> Per lo Zambia si potrebbe parlare di "analogia"con le parole che iniziano per zeta, nonostante si accordi bene con i nomi delle altre nazioni con terminazione in -a.


Juri, le regole (perfette) che hai esposto sono quelle che definiscono l'uso di *lo* e *uno* in luogo di *il* e *un*, nulla da eccepire. Ma era per questo che non riuscivo a capire cosa intendevi, perché qui la domanda era se usare il _femminile_ o il _maschile_ dell'articolo determinativo (_lo_ o _la_), non quale forma del maschile (_il_ o _lo_). Dato per scontato che nel caso del maschile andrebbe usato *lo*, perché davanti a zeta, per il femminile "*la*" (e anche per l'indeterminativo _una_) la regola stabilisce che venga usato davanti a qualunque consonante, senza eccezioni, quindi anche davanti a zeta (la zappa, la zeppa, la zoppa, la zuppa ). Di conseguenza, grammaticalmente dovrebbe essere esatto dire sia *lo* Zambia che *la* Zambia, il punto è capire se esista un motivo per preferire il maschile o il femminile, non se si debba dire _il _o _lo_ Zambia.
Spero di essere riuscito a esprimere in modo più chiaro il dubbio...


----------



## Juri

Grammatici e linguisti parlano bene, e' poi *l'uso* che *razzola male*, (producendo anche eccezioni alle eccezioni).Forse mi difetta la memoria,comunque l'articolo "la" non ha grossi problemi, ne' regole complesse, e nessun corpo a corpo con la Zeta.
Per lo Zambia si tratta evidentemente di "servizi" deviati. Perche' dire la Russia e non anche la Zambia?(perche' e' piccola e nera?)
Scherzi a parte, il De Agostini non mi intenerisce e io continuo a dire *lo* Zambia ed anche *i* pneumatici(invece che *gli* pneumatici).


----------



## Necsus

Juri said:
			
		

> io continuo a dire *lo* Zambia ed anche *i* pneumatici(invece che *gli* pneumatici).


Concordo assolutamente *sui* pneumatici!  
Per lo/la Zambia aspetterò di doverci andare per pormi il problema.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Grazie per tutte le spiegazioni che mi avete dato, ma che, aihmè, non sono risolutorie.
Giusto per la cronaca, avendo vissuto per 8 anni in Zambia, gli italiani colà residenti dicono per lo più *la* Zambia, mentre in Italia si sente più sovente dire *lo* Zambia. Questo sulla base della mia esperienza e null'altro.

A rileggervi.


----------



## Juri

Ho seguito attivamente Tv e stampa per oltre 40 anni. Massmedia che tutti, indistintamente usano *lo *Zambia, fors'anche erroneamente. Mi spiace non aver tenuto un diario sulle loro figuracce e sfondoni vari.Ma oggi e' l'uso a dettar legge. Piu' che un  presidente della repubblica scaduto.


----------



## Necsus

Giannaclaudia said:
			
		

> gli italiani colà residenti dicono per lo più *la* Zambia, mentre in Italia si sente più sovente dire *lo* Zambia


Mah, se dovessi scegliere io francamente mi adeguerei ai colà residenti, del resto sarebbe in linea con le altre nazioni africane i cui nomi finiscono in -a: Algeria, Libia, Etiopia, Tunisia, Tanzania, etc... *Il* Kenya no, è vero, ma non aprirei un'altra discussione su questo, il dubbio credo che qui non ci sia, anche se mi è del tutto oscuro il motivo della scelta.


----------



## Juri

Rileggendo il thread sull'argomento del 17 aprile, noto una dimenticanza. Accanto ai nomi di citta', che contrariamente alla regola, si fanno scortare dall'articolo, (Il Cairo,LaSpezia. L'Aquila, La Mecca,L'Avana, L'Aia),
manca un accenno alla spiccata anarchia dei nomi delle nazioni, generalmente  ben "articolate", ma con la rispettabile eccezione di quelle che  l'articolo lo rifiutano, come:Israele,Haiti, Cuba, Monaco,San Marino,Andorra...  Il"dulcis in fundo" non poteva mancare!


----------



## Necsus

Juri said:
			
		

> quelle che l'articolo lo rifiutano, come:Israele,Haiti, Cuba, Monaco,San Marino,Andorra


E Cuba respinge l'articolo anche in qualità di _isola_ (grande), insieme con Cipro e Creta, diversamente da _la_ Sicilia, _la_ Sardegna, _il_ Madagascar, che lo vogliono. Vero?


----------



## Juri

Senza grinza alcuna.


----------



## Necsus

Già. Okay.


----------



## Juri

Mi sovviene ora che c'e' di mezzo anche *lo* Zaire. 
Quanti problemi con l'Africa;magari fosse questo il peggiore!


----------



## primo_cerchio

Necsus said:
			
		

> Concordo assolutamente *sui* pneumatici!
> Per lo/la Zambia aspetterò di doverci andare per pormi il problema.


E gli gnocchi?


----------



## Juri

L'eventuale effetto indigesto *degli *gnocchi va corretto con la moltiplicazione dei digestivi!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Ho trovato il sito ufficiale dell'Unione Europea per i generi delle nazioni.
Manuale interistituzionale di convenzioni redazionali

E' interessante...


----------



## Klashko

Necsus said:
			
		

> E Cuba respinge l'articolo anche in qualità di _isola_ (grande), insieme con Cipro e Creta, diversamente da _la_ Sicilia, _la_ Sardegna, _il_ Madagascar, che lo vogliono. Vero?


 
Aggiungerei anche la Gran Bretagna  e la Groenlandia


----------



## Necsus

Klashko said:
			
		

> Aggiungerei anche la Gran Bretagna e la Groenlandia


Sicuramente sì. Il mio non era un elenco completo, ma solo esemplificativo di una certa fonte che era stata usata.


			
				Giannaclaudia said:
			
		

> Ho trovato il sito ufficiale dell'Unione Europea per i generi delle nazioni.


Ottimo, Giannaclaudia! Ora hai la risposta alla tua domanda iniziale..!


----------



## elisacui

Ciao ragazzi! Ho una domanda : si usa l'articolo determinativo davanti al nome di stato, es. l'Italia. però perché non si dice* il* San Marino? E si dice *la* Città del Vaticano oppure Città del Vaticano senza l'articolo determinativo?

In attesa di una risposta.
grazie a tutti!


----------



## Sempervirens

elisacui said:


> Ciao ragazzi! Ho una domanda : si usa l'articolo determinativo davanti al nome di stato, es. l'Italia. però perché non si dice* il* San Marino? E si dice *la* Città del Vaticano oppure Città del Vaticano senza l'articolo determinativo?
> 
> In attesa di una risposta.
> grazie a tutti!




Ciao! Mah, guarda, rintracciare la filogenesi delle parole italiane mi pare un bella impresa! 

Se la cosa ti può interessare qui c'è un sito dove puoi effettuare le ricerche in merito. Il collegamento è questo:

http://www.etimo.it/?term=vaticano

Saluti

S.V


----------

